# Help Hernia!



## want2be (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey There

I took Ollie to GP last week due to measles like rash while he was there the doctor laided him down to check his stomach, Ollie doesn't do lying down and was trying to get up as he was straining to get up the doctor noted he had a Herina ( his little tummy comes to a point when he strains) he then moved on to his measles like rash and never mentioned it again.

Now Ollie has been back and forwards to GP for his cough, reoccurring oral thrush etc and no one has noticed this.

I am now worrying and don't want to take him back in case they think i am a parnoid mummy as he has been there alot, a comment was made it may he been caused through coughing so much, is this true!!!

Anyone Help!

luv Kelsey x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Tummy hernias are very common..molly has one.

Drs only tend to be concerned if a baby is vomiting, in pain or has an upset tummy. Normally they disappear after a couple of years.

If you are concerned in anyway pop back to your GP..thats what they are there for (us paranoid mums need them !!)

Jxx


----------

